# Opinion: Will nvidia release opencl/cuda gpgpu for fbsd?



## monty_hall (Apr 2, 2010)

Not thinking its likely.  I'm surprised they released any drivers at all for fbsd.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 2, 2010)

ATI4Life


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 2, 2010)

800x600, 256 colour VESA.  It's not like we're using SGI Crimsons or anything here.


----------

